# Video Screenshot



## endy-de (21. August 2004)

Hallo 

Erstmal hoffe, ich dass das hier das richtige Forum ist. Also dann mal los:

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Wenn ich aus einem Video einen Screenshot mache und das dann z.B. bei Photoshop dann läuft das Bild immer weiter. Weis einer wie ich da den PC austricksen kann oder kennt jemand ein gutes Programm?

MfG Endy


----------



## Jens B. (21. August 2004)

Hallo!

Einen Screenshot machst du im allgemeinen mit der Drucken-Taste und fügst das Bild dann per Strg+V in Paint ein. Dabei _kann_ es garnicht passieren, dass eine Videosequenz mit übernommen wird.

Mfg
loeff


----------



## endy-de (21. August 2004)

Naja, das hab ich mir am Anfang auch gedacht. Das Bild läuft dann echt weiter in Paint Ohne Witz....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2004)

Voraus versucht du ein Screenshot zu machen? ( Programm )?

Eigentlich dürfte alles was du per Drucktaste kopierst ( Hardcopy / Bildschirmfoto ) keinesfalls als Video kopiert werden, weil dieses technisch gar nicht möglich ist!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2004)

Hint:

Markierte Taste drücken und ein Screenshot befindet sich in der Zwischenablage und kann (fast) überall mit STRG + V wieder eingefügt werden!


----------



## Jens B. (21. August 2004)

Ähm ... es ist schlichtweg unmöglich, dass Paint ein Video abspieltm aber egal.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von loeffellutscher _
> *Ähm ... es ist schlichtweg unmöglich, dass Paint ein Video abspieltm aber egal. *



Hat das einer bestritten?



> weil dieses technisch gar nicht möglich ist!



Wird aber zum Beispiel als OLE Objekt eingefügt un dnicht alls Hardcopy, kann es z.B. zu diesem Umstand kommen!
Sollte aber schwer werden in Paint, weil das Programm mit OLE nur schwer bis gar nicht umgehen kann!


----------



## da_Dj (21. August 2004)

Leider ist dem aber so  Bei bestimmten Videos ist das wirklich so. Da wird der Overlay zwar in der Grösse wie das Video ist in Photoshop eingefügt, aber das Video läuft weiter  Wenn man das ganze abspeichert hat man da 'n schwarzen Fleck, es sei denn, dass Video läuft noch  Darum kann man sowas nicht direkt abspeichern, sondern brauch entweder ein Screenshot Programm wie SnapFX [glaub hiess so] oder die Screenshot Funktion des Programmes mit dem er guckt.

P.S. Das Video wird nicht von dem Programm [PS, Paint etc.] abgespielt sondern läuft über den Videooverlay weiter.


----------



## misswebmistress (22. August 2004)

Guck mal hier


----------



## gromorth (23. August 2004)

das problem hatte ich auch schon mal...  aber auch nicht gelöst.

tja.


----------

